# Möchte mir ein neues Mainboard und Prozessor zulegen | Bitte um Beratung



## BuLL3tT1me (26. Februar 2014)

*Möchte mir ein neues Mainboard und Prozessor zulegen | Bitte um Beratung*

Hallo Leute,

da die Hardware in meinem Rechner ziemlich alt ist, möchte ich ihn aufrüsten. Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, welche Hardware gut ist. Deshalb bitte ich um Hilfe, für die ich wirklich sehr dankbar sein würde.

*Hardware-Informationen:*

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4GB
*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.0GHz

*Grafikkarte:* ATI Radeon HD 4890
*Display Memory:* 2808 MB
*Dedicated Memory:* 1017 MB
*Shared Memory:* 1791 MB 


Mit der Software "CPU-Z" habe ich folgendes über meinen Mainboard herausgefunden:


*Manufacturer:* ASRock
*Model:* N68C-S UCC
*Chipset:* NVIDIA GeForce 7025 rev. A3
*Southbridge:* NVIDIA nForce 630a rev. A2


Und ich denke, dass der auch schon ziemlich alt ist, darum möchte ich mir auch einen neuen holen.


Mein Rechner soll so aufgerüstet sein, dass ich Spiele wie z. B. GTA 5 (was bestimmt noch dieses Jahr erscheinen wird) einwandfrei spielen kann. Ich weiß, dass die Systemanforderungen für dieses Spiel noch nicht bekannt sind, aber ich denke mal, dass man es ungefähr einschätzen kann, welche Komponente man dafür benötigt, wenn man sich auskennt.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ich eine neue Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher etc. benötige. Aber ich will mir auch nicht alles auf einmal holen, sondern step by step. Ich bevorzuge erstmal das Mainboard und den Prozessor.

Das Budget liegt bei dem Mainboard sowie Prozessor von 200 - 300 Euro.

MfG

BuLL3tT1me


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Du kannst dir mal die Zusammenstellung aus diesem Thread ansehen.

Die Kombination aus i5-4570 und H87 Board ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Februar 2014)

Du kannst auch überlegen erst die Karte aufzurüsten, die ist ja wirklich sehr alt. Wäre weniger Aufwand. Der Prozessor bremst dann zwar je nach Spiel, aber der leistungszuwachs sollte deutlich ausfallen


----------



## Miro1989 (26. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Du kannst auch überlegen erst die Karte aufzurüsten, die ist ja wirklich sehr alt. Wäre weniger Aufwand. Der Prozessor bremst dann zwar je nach Spiel, aber der leistungszuwachs sollte deutlich ausfallen


 
Wird bestimmt problematisch da er bestimmt nur ein älteres Netzteil hat mit nur einem PCI 6+2 Stecker dann wäre direkt ein Netzteil nötig und somit ist er schon bei 350-370 Euro.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt problematisch da er bestimmt nur ein älteres Netzteil hat mit nur einem PCI 6+2 Stecker dann wäre direkt ein Netzteil nötig und somit ist er schon bei 350-370 Euro.


 
Erstens weiß das keiner. Und zweitens ist ja nicht gesagt, dass jeder eine gtx770 oder 280x kauft. Eine 270x für 160 euro ist eine Top Karte, die auch noch einigermaßen zum Prozessor passt. Dann wäre man mit neuem Netzteil, Fall benötigt bei 220 euro.


----------



## Miro1989 (26. Februar 2014)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten 
1. wie oben schon genannt, da würde ich aber eher zu einem CPU: Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 wählen völlig ausreichend. Beides für 283 Euro.

2. Für dein Budget sogar noch etwas sparsamer aber wird dir nicht soviel Leistung bringen dafür gibt es dir eine gute Grundlage um später ohne Probleme eine neue Grafikkarte ein zu bauen oder mit dem Prozessor und Mainboard weiter zu machen. Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt, Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (1600Mhz) für zusammen 146 Euro.

Ps. Ein Marken Netzteil mit 500 Watt reicht auch aus mit der L9 Bezeichnung. Beim Arbeitsspeicher einfach darauf achten das er 1,5 Volt hat und 1600 Mhz hat das reicht völlig.


----------



## Miro1989 (26. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Erstens weiß das keiner. Und zweitens ist ja nicht gesagt, dass jeder eine gtx770 oder 280x kauft. Eine 270x für 160 euro ist eine Top Karte, die auch noch einigermaßen zum Prozessor passt. Dann wäre man mit neuem Netzteil, Fall benötigt bei 220 euro.


 
kommt auf die Ansprüche an ne


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Februar 2014)

Schläfst du grade echt ein RAM upgrade vor? 

Ich sage mal so: wenn er das System bis jetzt hatte, wird er ja kein suuper anspruchsvoller Spieler sein. Und der Prozessor ist alles andre als gut, aber immerhin ok. Die alten Intel q9000er sind ja auch noch ok. Und die sollten so in der gleichen Liga spielen.

Die Grafikkarte aber bewegt sich zwischen einer GTX 260 und 280 und reicht grade noch so, um crysis 1 ohne AA oberhalb der 30fps darzustellen.

Da würde eine 270x Einen unglaublichen Schub bringen, ohne zu overpowered für den Prozessor zu sein. Klar sollte auch der Prozessor erneuert werden. Diesen zuerst austauschen würde ich aber nur, wenn feststeht, dass die Grafikkarte einige Wochen später drankommt.

Das Netzteil ist übrigens auch etwas zu stark, die l8 Serie ist schon sehr effizient, da reichen an sich 500w aus, 550 wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will. Die l9 Serie ist eigentlich schon sehr edel, wenn nicht sogar zu edel für den normalen Nutzer.


----------



## Miro1989 (26. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> 2. Für dein Budget sogar noch etwas sparsamer aber wird dir nicht soviel Leistung bringen dafür gibt es dir eine gute Grundlage um später ohne Probleme eine neue Grafikkarte ein zu bauen oder mit dem Prozessor und Mainboard weiter zu machen.  Für zusammen 146 Euro.
> 
> Ps. Ein Marken Netzteil mit 500 Watt reicht auch aus mit der L9 Bezeichnung. Beim Arbeitsspeicher einfach darauf achten das er 1,5 Volt hat und 1600 Mhz hat das reicht völlig.



Wie schon geschrieben es gibt eine gute Grundlage und für ca 146 Euro ist das doch top liegt sogar unterm Budget und das restliche Geld könnte direkt zur Seite gelegt werden für eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (26. Februar 2014)

Arbeitsspeicher ist das letzte wofür ich bei den Preisen jetzt Geld ausgeben würde, solange ich noch 4gb ddr3 habe. Vor allem bei so einem budgt. Kein Prozessor oder Grafikkarte wird durch RAM wirklich ausgebremst, es macht keinen Sinn jetzt 140 euro, also locker die Hälfte des Budgets in RAM zu stecken (netzteil inbegriffen) Ein neuer prozessor wäre eine Grundlage für eine neue Grafikkarte. Aber bei ram von Grundlage zu sprechen... Es wird im nichtmal mehr fps bringen. Der RAM limitiert aktuell nämlich nicht. Und wird es auch nach dem aufrüsten nicht so sehr tun, als dass man nicht Einen riesigen Zuwachs verspüren würde.

Wenn der ram ddr2 sein sollte, würde man beim aufrüsten der cpu nicht drumrumkommen, neuen zu holen, allersongs erzielt man für ddr2ram aich gute gebraucht Preise.


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Also, ja, der "Athlon II X4" entspricht heute nur noch den Mindestanforderungen für einen Gaming PC, aber wie man sieht, schafft er mit einer guten Grafikkarte (im Vergleichstest war es eine HD7970 (entspricht der R9 280X) durchaus noch respektable Bildwiederholraten. Mit reduzierten oder abgedrehten Filtern und Spielereien wie Umgebungsverdeckung, etc., kannst du auch aktuelle Titel relativ gut spielen.

Falls es also wichtig ist, während des Wartens auf GTAV (PC) zu spielen, dann jau, erstmal eine R9 270X kaufen und weiter sparen.

Und falls das Spiel endlich in den Regalen steht, nochmal den Markt abchecken (Haswell Rev. 2?) und ein Intel System zusammenstellen.

Ich möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass der Gebrauchtmarkt ebenso hervorragende Möglichkeiten bietet, um preiswert aufzurüsten.
Es gibt genug gebrauchte Sockel 1155 Core i5 Prozessoren im Umlauf. 
Da würde ich, das gilt nur für Non-K und Non-S CPUs (!) für einen SandbyBridge i5 (i5-2xxx) maximal 100€, für einen IvyBridge (i5-3xxx) maximal 120€ bieten.

Mit einem günstigen B75 Board, mehr muss für Nichtübertakter im Prinzip nicht sein, käme eine Basis auf SandyBridge auf max. 150€, IvyBridge enstprechend auf 170€. Für CPU *und* Board (zum Vergleich, der i5-4570 kostet alleine schon 160€).

Und wer Bedenken hat, dass die ältere Generation langsamer als Haswell ist... das stimmt freilich. Aber für bis zu 60% des Haswell Preises bekommst mind. 80% dessen Leistung. Was, so finde ich, sehr wohl vertretbar ist. 
Und wir reden stets von Bildwiederholraten, die immer im Bereich "flüssig bis überflüssig" zu finden sind.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ich eine neue Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher etc. benötige. Aber ich will mir auch nicht alles auf einmal holen, sondern step by step. Ich bevorzuge erstmal das Mainboard und den Prozessor.
> 
> Das Budget liegt bei dem Mainboard sowie Prozessor von 200 - 300 Euro.


 Also für moderne Spiele wird Dir eine neue CPU kaum was bringen, da Deine Grafikarte extrem schwach ist nach heutigem Maßstab, so dass du auch mit Top-CPU bei den Grafikdetails große Abstriche machen musst. Schon eine neue Karte für ca 170€ wäre viel viel stärker, locker 50-60% und mehr.

 Wenn Du aber unbedingt die CPU erneuern willst, wäre ein i5-4570 bei deinem Budget Top, kostet ca 180€, dazu ein Mainboard für ca 70€. Oder direkt einen Xeon E3-1230v3, der hat auch 4 Kerne wie der i5, aber pro Kern 2 "Threads", kann also bei passender Software/Spielen wie eine Achtkern-CPU arbeiten - dafür kostet der dann 210€.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (26. Februar 2014)

Erstmal bedanke ich mich für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Jedoch wäre es für mich einfacher, wenn mir jemand konkret gute und preiswerte mainboards sowie CPU auflisten würde, bei denen auch der Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Ich habe es mir schon gedacht, dass ich die Grafikkarte auch nachrüsten muss, deshalb wäre ich auch dankbar dafür, wenn man mir da auch welche empfehlen würde. Gerade solche, mit der ich auch Spiele, welche noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen werden einwandfrei spielen kann.

Wie gesagt, möchte ich auch nicht alles auf einmal kaufen, sondern es Schritt für Schritt nachrüsten.


MfG

BuLL3tT1me


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm zB Ein ASRock H87 Pro4 als Mainboard und dazu dann einen Intel Core i5-4570. Da kommst Du auf ca 240 Euro. Mit nem leisen CPU-Kühler nochmal 15-25€ mehr.

 "Zukunftssicherer" wäre es, wenn du als CPU den Xeon E3-1230*v3* nimmst, das Board kann gleichbleiben, die CPU kostet 40€ mehr als der i5-4570. Der Xeon ist eben quasi eine 8kern-CPU, es KANN aber sein, dass die in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht oder nur kaum Mehrleistung bringt als wenn du den i5-4570 nimmst, und letzterer reicht auch so oder so noch lange, der Xeon KÖNNTE halt vlt später nochmal mehr Leistung bringen, wenn Spiele auf 8Kerne optimiert werden sollten.


 Grafikkarten: Mindestens eine AMD R9 270X, die kostet 170€ - die nächstbessere ist eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 für je ca. 270€, da hast Du dann nochmal ca 25% mehr Leistung, und weitere ca 25% Plus hättest Du mit der AMD R9 290 für 380€. Bei allen Karten müsstest Du aber mal checken, ob Dein Netzteil noch reicht.


 Ach ja: ich hoffe, du hast keine IDE-Laufwerke mehr? Also Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk mit IDE und nicht mit SATA?


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Bis 100€ wäre der beste Prozessor eben ein gebrauchter SandyBridge i5, bis 120€ das IvyBridge Pendant.
Soviel CPU für dein Geld bekommst du nirgendwo. Leute, die von diesen Prozessoren auf zB Haswell "ausrüsten", wissen das gar nicht zu schätzen. Das kannst du ruhig ausnützen.
Niemand, der auch "nur" 100€ übrig hätte, sollte auf Core i5 Power verzichten und einen i3 oder AMD FX Prozessor kaufen.

Ab 150€ fangen dann die Haswell i5 CPUs an. Das beste PLV hat dann Herbs erwähnter i5-4570. Mehr muss es eigentlich gar nicht sein.

Die 40€ auf einen Xeon kannst du lieber in die Grafikkarte stecken und auf die Klasse R9 280X/GTX 770 hinarbeiten. Das bringt schon jetzt auf alle Fälle mehr, als vlt in zwei Jahren HyperThreading. Aber wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann darf's natürlich gerne ein Xeon oder i5 K sein.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (27. Februar 2014)

Zu den Laufwerken bzw. Festplatte:

Das graue Kabel oben im Bild ist doch IDE, nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls habe ich so ein Kabel in meinem Rechner nicht gesehen.
Gibt es evtl. irgendeine Software mit dem man es herausfinden kann?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Wenn da keins war, dann ist da auch keins  also übersehen haben wirst du das ding ja nicht. Das ist ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Datenautobahn


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (27. Februar 2014)

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht, dass ich keins habe?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Gut. IDE ist alt und wird von neuen Mainboards nicht unterstützt. Die haben die Anschlüsse nicht mehr, nur noch SATA


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (27. Februar 2014)

Alles klar.

Und ich habe noch eine Frage wegen des Netzteils. Im Moment habe ich dieses Netzteil eingebaut: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W, Netzteil schwarz, 2x PCIe

Wird der Strom usw. für alles reichen?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, das Netzteil hat über 450W auf der 12V Schiene, das reicht aus. 2x 6+2 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse reichen auch für die meisten Grafikkarten.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (28. Februar 2014)

Alles klar.

Und da wäre noch was: Ich würde mir dann das ASRock H87 Pro4 Mainboard kaufen und Xeon E3-1230v3 Prozessor. Brauche ich da einen neuen CPU-Kühler? Wenn ja, welchen?


Und wird der Rechner dann durch diese Austattung deutlich schneller als jetzt? Also im bezug auf das Hochfahren zum Beispiel.


Mir ist jetzt noch eines aufgefallen was die Grafikkarten Nvidia GTX 770 sowie AMD R9 290 betreffen:

Ich habe mich über die beiden informiert und habe erfahren, dass diese jeweils einen 6-pin sowie einen 8-pin stecker benötigen. Jedoch finde ich an meinem Netzteil keinen 8-pin Stecker. Ich habe das folgende Netzteil: http://www.alternate.de/Thermaltake/Hamburg_530W,_Netzteil/html/product/863854/?.
Kann man das irgendwie durch einen Adapter oder so "überbrücken"? Würde dann auch der Strom noch ausreichen? Oder muss ich mir auch ein neues Netzteil holen?

MfG


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Wen du die  Bx, Boxed Version nimmst nicht, die beinhaltet einen Lüfter der vollkommen ausreichend ist.
Schneller im Bezug auf hochfahren ?! Ich denke schon dass er schneller wird, nur Spiele technisch wird sich da doch wie meine Vorgänger geschrieben haben eine Grafikkarte mehr lohnen aber nun kann ich die Beschreibung auch nicht ganz deuten (Grafikanschluss 6+2-Pin-Grafik 2). Ich glaube aber wen du diesen zweiten PCI Stecker 6+2 nicht findest wird dein Netzteil nur einen haben und damit müsstest du dir ein neues kaufen. Zukunftssicherer wären da wirklich die Grafikkarten  GTX 770 oder die R9 280x die dir 2-4 Jahre (schätze ich mal) wärst du gut bedient diese beiden Karten kosten im schnitt 275-290 Euro dazu müsstest du dir aber ein Netzteil kaufen zum beispiel: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W was 71 Euro kostet damit wärst du aber schon über deinem Limit von 300 Euro. 

Aber wen du es Step by Step machen willst und du momentan noch mit deinen Spielen zurecht kommst von der Grafik her warum nicht den ASRock H87 Pro4 Mainboard und Xeon E3-1230v3 zuerst kaufen und nachträglich ein Netzteil + Grafikkarte holen...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Mein Gott, das ist doch Schwachsinn  Nicht neu kaufen 

Dein Netzteil Reich sicher aus. Findest du denn beide 6 Pin PCIe Stecker? Die müssen 100%ig da sein. Da sollte dann ein ganz kleiner Stecker dran sein, Bestehend aus 2 pins, damit man den 6 Pin quasi zu einem 8 Pin machen kann.

Solltest du das wirklich nicht finden, dann gibt es Adapter von 6pin auf 8 Pin, das ist kein Problem. Und selbst wenn du nur Einen 6 Pin Anschluss hättest, kann man auch von molex auf 8 Pin Adapter kaufen.

Leistungsstark ist dein Netzteil ja.

Zum hochfahren: der Prozessor hat damit nicht soo viel zu tun.
Hochfahren bedeutet primär, dass Daten von der Festplatte geladen werden. Somit kommt es auf die lesegeschwindigkeit der platte an. Um da Einen Schub zu verspüren, bräuchte man eine SSD Festplatte, auf die man das Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme installiert, die sich dann auch viel schneller öffnen (word, Excel, musikplayer,...)

Welchen kühler hast du nochmal? Kann sein, dass du Einen neuen brauchst. Der Boxer reicht zwar, ist aber nicht besonders leise.

Noch zum Schluss: ddr3 ram hattest du schon? Also aktuell verbsut?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (28. Februar 2014)

Welchen Kühler würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Einer für maximal 30 Euro reicht vollkommen aus aber ob das nun unbedingt nötig ist... ist fraglich ???!!! Der Boxed Lüfter reicht aus aber wen man so empfindlich ist auf den Ohren und jedes Geräusch hört ^^ dann kann man die 30 Euro extra ausgeben


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (28. Februar 2014)

Ja gut ok. 
Und gibt es da bestimmte Größen/Modelle die da passen?

Bei Ebay finde ich jedoch nichts mit einer Boxed Version.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Der Kühler muss zum cpu Sockel passen. Da steht dann z.b. 1150 dabei. Der Arctic cooling freezer 13 passt zum Beispiel.
Außerdem sollte der Kühler nicht höher sein, als dein Gehäuse breit.

Schau mal bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (28. Februar 2014)

Hier steht aber nichts von 1150 ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2 +/AM3/AM3+/ | eBay.

bzw. hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp

Mit dem hab ichs verglichen: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 4717677321029 | eBay


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

1155 passt auch auf 1150, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (28. Februar 2014)

Es gibt irgendwie zwei Arten von dem Mainboard:

einmal "ATX" und "mATX" wo liegt der unterschied. hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche


Und welche von den beiden sollte ich mir nun holen?

Edit//: Ich habs heraufgefunden, es ist die Größe^^

Also im Moment habe ich dieses hier drinne: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=N68C-S UCC

Welches von den beiden oben würde jetzt passen? 



MfG


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (1. März 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein Foto gemacht.

So sieht es bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich vermute mal, dass ein mATX reinpassen würde. Ich brauche eben nur eine Bestätigung von jemanden, der sich da auskennt.

MfG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (1. März 2014)

Das Board ist mATX, aber es kann auch sein dass ATX reinpasst. Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## svd (1. März 2014)

Nach der Anzahl der Slotblenden kannst du davon ausgehen, dass ein Mainboard im vollen ATX Format auch reinpasst.

µATX ja sowieso, weil's ja eh kleiner ist. Falls du keine weiteren Steckkarten im Rechner hast, wie TV Karte, Soundkarte, etc. und du genug SATA Anschlüsse für die Laufwerke hast, reicht µATX eigentlich aus, aber der Preisunterschied zur Normalgröße ist ziemlich gering.
(Falls du noch eine PCIe x1 Karte haben solltest oder einplanst, wäre halt nicht unwichtig, ob der Zugang evtl. durch die Grafikkarte blockiert wird. Für diesen Fall gäbe es Mainboards mit PCIe x1 Slot oberhalb des PCIe x16 Slots.)


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (6. März 2014)

Hat alles reingepasst 
Heute sind die Komponenten gekommen und habe sie eingebaut.

Jedoch fällt es mir leider nicht auf, dass der Computer schneller ist. Woran kann das liegen? 


MfG

*Hier sind die Daten von meinem System:*

*Grafikkarte:* ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
*Prozessor:* Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.3GHz

*Arbeitsspeicher: *4096MB RAM
*Mainboard:* ASRock H87M Pro4


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Wobei genau ist der denn nicht schneller? Hast Du Windows neu installiert? Solltest Du tun. ALLE Treiber auch schon installiert?


----------



## svd (6. März 2014)

Das war eigentlich zu erwarten. Die 4000er Radeon entspricht nicht mal mehr den Mindestanforderungen eines aktuellen Spielerechners.
Die hat auch schon deinen vorigen Prozessor ausgebremst.

Aber du wolltest doch erst schrittweise aufrüsten und mit dem Prozessor anfangen. 
Die Leistungssteigerung wird sich deshalb erst später auswirken.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (6. März 2014)

Alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid.

Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass es an der Festplatte liegen kann, wenn es zu langsam läuft. Er hat mir eine ssd (oder so) empfohlen. 

Mit langsam meine ich z. B. dass die Ladevorgänge genauso lange dauern wie vorher und wenig unterschied macht. Beispielsweise Infestation: Survivor Stories. 

Und ja ich werde mir nächsten Monat ne Grafikkarte holen.

MfG


----------



## svd (6. März 2014)

Gerade bei einem MMO muss nicht unbedingt die Festplatte schuld sein. Da lädst du ja mehr Daten vom Server, als von deiner Festplatte.

Auch die neue Grafikkarte wird nur dafür sorgen, dass das Spiel ingame flüssiger läuft, an den Ladezeiten aber nichts ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid.
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir meinte, dass es an der Festplatte liegen kann, wenn es zu langsam läuft. Er hat mir eine ssd (oder so) empfohlen.
> 
> ...


Es gibt an sich keinen Grund, warum der PC nur wegen der CPU merkbar schneller laden sollte. Er muss ja beim Windows-Sarten nicht groß was "berechnen". Auch Installationen: solang da nicht irre viel an Daten erst entpackt werden muss, wird die CPU nicht viel ausmachen. Erst recht, wenn es von DVD installiert wird, weil da die DVD arg bremst, da kann der PC nur ca 10-15 MB/s von lesen, 7-10 mal weniger als ne Festplatte. Für zB 3GB reines Datenlesen von DVD braucht der PC halt so oder so ca. 3Minuten

Natürlich KANN es auch sein, dass Deine Festplatte nicht mehr okay ist und mitschuld ist.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (6. März 2014)

Ich sehe aber auf vielen Lets Play videos, dass es bei denen wesentlich schneller läuft, als bei mir. Woran liegt das? 

Allgemein beim Hochfahren des Computers, ist da wie gesagt kein Unterschied von der Geschwindigkeit. Was muss ich genau noch aufrüsten, damit das schneller geht?

Ein neues Mainboard, sowie ein Prozessor habe ich ja bereits schon. 
Kann das jetzt an der Grafikkarte liegen, dass der so lahm ist? Sprich: Der Prozessor versucht sich an die Geschwindigkeit von der Grafikkarte mitzuhalten. Ist das richtig so?


MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auf vielen Lets Play videos, dass es bei denen wesentlich schneller läuft, als bei mir. Woran liegt das?
> 
> Allgemein beim Hochfahren des Computers, ist da wie gesagt kein Unterschied von der Geschwindigkeit. Was muss ich genau noch aufrüsten, damit das schneller geht?


 Was geht bei denen schneller? Wenn du die Spiele-Leistung meinst: da ist Deine jetzige Karte halt viel zu wenig, die ist ja völlig veraltet, die sorgt dafür, dass ein Spiel zB mit maximal 30FPS läuft, egal welche CPU Du nimmst.

Wenn es um die Ladezeiten des Spiels geht: das KANN auch an der Grafikkarte liegen. Zudem kann es sein, dass die Leute in dem LetsPlay ne SSD verwenden, die ist viel schneller als jede Festplatte.

Wenn es um den Windows-Start geht: hier kann es an einer Optimierung liegen, die die User selber vorgenommen haben, und/oder du hast da einfach mehr Programme, die schon beim Starte geladen werden müssen, oder die haben halt ne SSD, da lädt es wie gesagt einfach viel schneller.


UND eben schon gefragt: HAST Du denn Windows neu installiert oder nicht? Wenn nein, dann ist Dein System nicht optimal, auch das kann "bremsen".

 Natürlich wäre ne SSD ne gute Sache, aber damit LÄDT halt alles schneller - auf keinen Fall aber wäre eine Festplatte, die okay ist, "zu langsam". Ne SSD wäre halt schneller, das ist alles.

 Kannst ja mal mit zB HD Tune die Festplatte testen, wie schnell die ist




> Ein neues Mainboard, sowie ein Prozessor habe ich ja bereits schon.
> Kann das jetzt an der Grafikkarte liegen, dass der so lahm ist? Sprich: Der Prozessor versucht sich an die Geschwindigkeit von der Grafikkarte mitzuhalten. Ist das richtig so?


 Nein. Aber wenn es um die Leistung bei Spielen geht: Deine Grafikkarte schafft halt moderne 3D-Grafik nur in maximal zB 30 FPS - die kann nicht mehr schaffen, auch wenn die CPU da "hilft". Die CPU arbeitet dann aber nicht langsamer, sondern sie langweilt sich halt, hat an sich schon alles fertig berechnet, aber die Karte schafft das nicht, das schneller als mit 30 FPS auf den Schirm zu bringen.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (7. März 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt Windows neuinstalliert. Es scheint jetzt logischer Weise schneller zu laufen.

Ich habe aber ein kleines Problem, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte:

Hin und wieder kommt es vor, dass ich nach dem Booten ins UEFI-Menü komme, obwohl ich keine Taste gedrückt habe. Das war auch schon so, bevor ich Windows von neuinstalliert habe. Muss ich da irgendetwas einstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

Seltsam - vlt schließ mal die Tastatur an einem anderen Port an


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (7. März 2014)

Also ich hab das jetzt mit HD Tune gemacht. Als ich Infestation (The WarZ) gestartet habe, kam das jetzt raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ladevorgang dauert jetzt schon so lange, dass ich nicht einmal mehr ingame reinkomme, da ich wegen eines Timeouts (vermute ich mal) rausgeworfen werde.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

Als, an sich sieht die noch okay aus, nur die Einbrüche auf 5MB/s sind nicht gut, allerdings KANN es da sein, dass das nur daher kommt, dass beim Test gleichzeitig auch grad andere Dinge geladen wurden - vor allem wenn die Platte auch die für Windows ist, kann das gut vorkommen.

 Mach auch mal den Fehlertest (Error Scan), aber die lange Version - wird aber ne Weile dauern, also nur machen, wenn du die nächsten 2-3 Stunden nichts am PC machen musst


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (7. März 2014)

Werde ich heute noch machen.

Ich hab mich eben informiert wegen den Systemanforderungen zum Spiel. Es wurde vieles an den Texturen usw. geändert und dadurch, braucht man jetzt wohl eine bessere Grafikkarte (mind. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 / ATI Radeon HD 5850).
Vor paar Monaten konnte ich es mit meinen alten Komponenten problemlos auf ultra spielen. Ich bestell mir dann nächsten Monat eine neue Karte.

Ich melde mich, sobald der Scar fertig ist.


MfG


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2014)

Okay - was mir auch noch einfällt: vlt hakt es auch grad beim Zugang wegen Netzwerktreibern oder der Windows-Firewall.

 Hast Du denn fürs Board auch schon alle wichtigen aktuellen Treiber installiert? Chipsatz, inf, Audio, LAN/Ethernet, USB... ?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (8. März 2014)

Ja, ich habe alle Treibe installiert, die auf der mitgelieferten CD dabei waren.

Und ich habe den Test gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint gut zu sein. 

Mich würde es jetzt interessieren, woran es liegt, dass die Ladezeiten der Spiele so lang sind und warum das Booten so lange dauert? Im UEFI-Menü habe ich den Bootvorgang auf "schnell" eingestellt und es heißt dort, man hätte nur sehr wenige Sekunden Zeit beim Einschalten "F2" zu drücken um ins Menü zu gelangen. Jedoch kann ich mir da aber Zeit lassen.

Würde sich da eine SSD Festplatte lohnen? Bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge für dieses Problem? 


MfG


----------



## NazcaGT (8. März 2014)

Eine SSD lohnt sich immer, da sie sehr schnell sind. Zwar sind sie nicht so groß wie die HDD's, aber wenn du nicht deinen PC mit spielen überfüllen willst die du nach dem durchspielen oder nachdem ein neuer teil erschienen ist immer noch im PC behalten willst ist die HDD viel besser.

Ausserdem sollest du deine Aero einstellungen anpassen das fenster wo du das problem mit dem spiel "The WarZ" einen screenhot gepostet hast (Falls du nixht Windows Starter hast.)


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe alle Treibe installiert, die auf der mitgelieferten CD dabei waren.
> 
> Und ich habe den Test gemacht:
> 
> ...


 Eine SSD würde auf jeden Fall was bringen auch im Vergleich zu einer normalen topmodernen Festplatte - aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob es bei Dir nur so ist, dass bei Dir an sich alles ganz normal ist, und die sehr schnellen Ladezeiten, die Du bei anderen Usern siehst, einfach nur damit zu tun haben, dass DIE eben eine SSD nutzen. Bei denen geht es dann halt "schneller als normal", und bei Dir isses "normal".

 Es kann aber auch sein, dass Deine Platte einfach nicht mehr gut ist, dass die im Laufe der Zeit langsamer geworden ist. Das kann gut sein, wenn die ich sag mal 4 Jahre oder älter ist.

 Und vlt hat es - grad bei dem Spiel - auch nur mit der Grafikkarte zu tun, denn auch bei den Ladezeiten KANN eine Grafikkarte eine Rolle spielen


----------



## svd (8. März 2014)

Aber gerade bei "Infestation: Survivor Stories", vormals "The War Z", würde ich den Fehler nicht krampfhaft bei dir selber suchen...


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. März 2014)

Jo, stimmt auch wieder.^^

Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach ´ner Grafikkarte und würde die GTX 770 auswählen. Ist sie gut genug und auch für ne weile Zukunftsicher?

Also ich würde mich für die folgenden Karten interessieren:

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Classified ACX Cooler, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Superclocked ACX Cooler, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 4GB DDR5


Nun kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, welche von denen am besten bzw. am preiswertesten ist. 


MfG


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

Persönlich würde ich mich nicht für 4GB Karte entscheiden. Solange du nicht in irren Auflösungen spielst, also über FullHD, hast du dadurch keinen signifikanten Gewinn. Außerdem bewegst du dich mit diesen Karten in Preisregionen, wo du schon eine Radeon R9 290 bekommst.
Die nochmal ein Stück schneller als die GTX770 ist.

Nimm die 2GB Version der Phantom. Oder die Windforce OC der R9 290 (hat sogar 4GB VRAM). Aber nichts, das weder fischig, noch fleischig ist.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. März 2014)

Also ich würde schon gern auch in HD gut spielen können. 

Heißt das du würdest mir jetzt eher eine R9 290 empfehlen oder eine GTX 770?

Ich eine 4GB Version ausgesucht, da schon bei den neusten Spiele wie z. B. Battlefield 4 eine Grafikkarte von mind. 3 GB erforderlich ist. Deshalb wollte ich eine Nummer sichergehen, damit auch die zukünftigen Spiele keine Probleme haben können.


MfG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. März 2014)

Das stimmt so nicht. In der Beta war das empfohlen, aber 2GB reichen für fullHD voll und ganz aus.
Du zahlst 50 euro mehr für 2gb vram, der dir aber kaum ein FPS mehr bringen wird.
Dann würde man eher die 290 nehmen, die nicht viel teurer, aber locker 20-30% schneller ist.

Ansonsten ist die 770 auch für die Zukunft schnell genug, dann aber mit 2gb nehmen. Nur wenn du eh an die 350-400 euro ausgibst, wäre es Verschwendung, dass in 2gb mehr vram zu stecken.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. März 2014)

OK, wäre dann die hier in Ordnung und auch zukunftsicher?

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen von den Modellen auch bei GTX 770. Und bei vielen ist der VRAM gleich aber troztdem ist das eine teuerer als das andere. Soll ich da irgendwas beachten, welche ich da nehmen soll? (außer VRAM)


MfG


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

Also, ob du eine GTX770 oder eine R9 290 nimmst, ist eine Frage des Budgets.

Die 770 ist eine tolle Karte und wird schon noch ziemlich lange ausreichen. Die 290 ist halt ein Stückle teuerer, aber eine Leistungsklasse höher, da sich die 290 mit der GTX7*8*0 matcht.

Von deiner verlinkten PowerColor Karte würde ich Abstand nehmen, das ist nämlich ein Referenzkühler. Der einzige Vorteil den dieser hat ist, dass er die heiße Abluft aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Allerdings kann der dermaßen laut werden, dass es nicht mehr lustig ist.

Falls du ich für eine 290 entscheidest, würde ich entweder einer Gigabyte WindForce, Sapphire Tri-X oder XFX Double Dissipation nehmen.
Die sind momentan lagernd und haben ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Von diesen Karten existiert zwar auch jeweils eine OC Version, aber der Aufpreise, ohne BF4 im Bundle, wär's mir, für die paar fps, nicht wert.

Von den GTX 770 würde ich zuerst die MSI TwinFrozr, Gigabyte WindForce OC oder die Palit Jetstream nehmen, aber nicht an die, oder über 300€ gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

Die R9 290 mit nur einem Lüfter haben das Referenz-Design von AMD, das ist ziemlich laut. Da solltest Du eine arte nehmen, bei der der Hersteller eine eigene Kühllösung hat  - die kosten dann aber oft wieder ein Stück mehr oder sind schwer zu haben - die hier aber scheint wohl grad da zu sein Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 


 Eine GTX 770 mit 2GB würde aber auch locker für eine ganze Weile ausreichen - du "musst" dann halt vlt 2-3 Spiele früher eine neue kaufen, dafür sparst Du aber jetzt ca 100€.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. März 2014)

OK, danke für die Beratung.

Unterstützt die R9 290 auch Physx? Weil wenn es um Physx geht, höre ich viel von "Nvidia".


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

PhysX können nur Nvidia-Karten, aber es gibt nur ganz wenige Games, in denen es PhysX-Effekte gibt, und bei AMD ist dann ja nicht alles "leblos", es sind nur etwas weniger Effekte oder anders berechnet. AMD bietet dafür "Mantle", das ist eine Technik, mit der eine Spiele-Grafikengine direkter mit der Grafikkarte kommunizieren KANN, sofern die Engine und die Spielehersteller den Mantle-Support miteinbauen. Wenn sie das tun, kann ein Spiel mit einer AMD-Karte nochmal merkbar schneller laufen als ohne Mantle. also: die GTX 770 und AMD R9 280X sind zb beide ca gleichschnell - bei einem mit Mantle wäre die AMD dann aber schneller. 

 PhysX haben halt nur ganz wenige Games, Mantle ist noch brandneu, da kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob das wirklich ein Vorteil sein wird in der Zukunft.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. März 2014)

OK.

Ich habe einen Artikel über die R9 290 gefunden. Sowie ich das verstehe gab es dort ein Produktionsfehler bei der Karte:

[Update] Gigabyte Radeon R9 290(X) Windforce 3X: Überarbeitetes Kühldesign unterwegs


Muss jetzt Bedenken haben?^^


Das wäre dann diese hier:

Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## svd (10. März 2014)

Bei den, als fehlerhaft getesteten, Karten hat es sich um die Vorabversion gehandelt. Pressemuster, die vor dem Release zum Testen freigegeben worden sind.

Da wird Gigabyte schon nachgebessert haben. Außerdem ist die 290 ohne X erst *nach* der X erschienen, sodass davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass diese mit dem verbesserten Lüfter ausgestattet ist.

Nicht vergessen, falls du bei Hardwareversand kaufst, geh unbedingt über den PCGH Preisvergleich auf deren Seite, um noch paar Euro (fast 17!) zu sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

Und so oder so: FALLS es Probleme gibt, kannst Du die Karte ja direkt zurücksenden. Und die Probleme sollen ja nicht erst nach zig Monaten auftauchen. Wenn Du aber kurz nach dem Kauf reklamierst, solltest Du bei hardwareversand keine Probleme haben, ich hab selber eine Asus Radeon 7950 gehabt, die schon beim ersten Betrieb in 3D irre aufdrehe und überhitzte, die hab ich dann direkt zurückgesendet und eine MSI Radeon 7950 neu bestellt, und bei der scheuerte der Lüfter nervend, auch die hab ich zurückgesendet, und die Gigabyte Radeon 7950 war dann endlich okay. Das Geld für die Asus und MSI hab ich jeweils innerhalb von 4-5 Tagen, nachdem ich das Paket abgeschickt hatte, wieder auf meinem Konto gehabt.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (11. März 2014)

Gut zu wissen.^^

Was hält ihr von dieser Grafikkarte? 
ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Sie dominiert ja gegen der 290.


Desweiteren werde ich auch mehr Arbeitsspeicher benötigen. Mind. 8 GB. Es gibt verschiedene Modelle von den Arbeitsspeicher. Wo liegt der Unterschied und welche sind gut?


MfG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (11. März 2014)

für die 50€ Euro mehr weiß ich nicht, ob sich das lohnt. Und für wieder 50€ mehr bekommt man ja schon eine 290X mit guter Kühllösung...


----------



## svd (11. März 2014)

Nee, das kannst du nicht so pauschal sagen. Ist mal so, mal so, je nach Spiel und Benchmark.
Der Preis ist jedoch ziemlich verrückt. Schon im Bereich der R9 290*X*, von der man genauso behaupten könnte, im Schnitt schneller als die GTX780 zu sein. 
Persönlich bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass eine Grafikkarte soviel Geld wert ist, aber es ist ja nicht meines.

Überleg nochmal genau, was du mit deinem Computer machen willst, auf welchen Einstellungen du spielen wirst.
Muss es immer unbedingt  "Ultra" sein? Würdest du lieber SSAO, HDAO oder HBAO nehmen? Und welches Anti-Aliasing wäre dir denn am liebsten? SMAA, TXAA2, 4xSSAA, 8xMSAA  oder doch vielleicht zB 2TX SSAA?
Lass dich von Marketingscheiß nicht verrückt machen. Und sei keines von den Kiddies, die mehr Geld haben, als Verstand. 

Bei einem einzelnen, maximal FullHD, 60Hz Bildschirm langen eine GTX770 oder R9 280X eigentlich sehr gut aus.
Selbst wenn der 120 oder 144Hz darstellen kann, wären ca. 350€ für eine 290 noch vertretbar, wenn's denn unbedingt sein muss.
Alles darüber hinaus ist schon, ich will nicht sagen unvernünftig, aber driftet in Bereiche, wo du die Leistung brauchst, um auf mindestens 1440p oder zB auf 3 Monitoren zu spielen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. März 2014)

Und nicht, dass du denkst, die 280X oder die 770 würden nicht reichen, um fast jedes Spiel auf Ultra darzustellen. Das schaffen die. Es gibt vll in Zukunft mal ein Spiel, wo dann nur noch sehr hoch geht, aber Ultra sieht meist eh nicht viel besser aus, sondern zeigt nur, welches Quäntchen mehr an Grafik noch geht. Das kostet aber unverhältnismäßig viel Leistung (z.b. von 8x Anti Aliasing auf 16x, als Beispiel).


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (12. März 2014)

Ja, die Spiele sollen auf Ultra laufen. (Zumindest die, die jetzt draussen sind)
Ich will einfach nur, dass es insgesamt gut aussieht und möglichst lange anhält. 

Mit den SSAO, HDAO oder HBAO kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich habe mir grad dieses Video angesehen und finde HBAO besser, weil es schattiger ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrIKW4HWrvk
Was findest du denn am besten? Oder kann man das so genau nicht sagen?

Und mit den verschiedenen Arten von Anti Aliasing gilt das gleiche. Ich weiß nur, dass ich keine Kanten sehen möchte. Es soll alles schön glatt aussehen.


Ich habe eben noch nie so eine große Investition für meinen Rechner gemacht und habe bisher auch noch nie einen sehr guten gehabt. Deshalb fürchte ich mich davor, dass die Leistung evtl. nicht lange anhalten würde.^^ 
Wenn mir aber geraten wird lieber diese hier zu holen, dann würd ichs auch machen. Ich vertraue euch 
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929WF3-4GD)

bzw. die 770


----------



## svd (12. März 2014)

Ja, es ist verständlich, dass du bei soviel Geld keine Fehlinvestition machen möchtest.

Aber welches Spiel soll jetzt konkret auf Ultra laufen? "Crysis 3" oder "Metro Last Light", die vlt. zehn Stunden dauern? Die du im Leben höchstens zweimal durchspielst und von denen keine Sau mehr spricht?
Oder "Battlefield 4", das Uberspiel? Dessen bescheuerte Kampagne die Kürze der erstgenannten Titel locker unterbieten kann? Und die auch auf einer GTX660, einer 140€ Karte, auf FullHD@Ultra mit 30fps gespielt werden kann?

Ich weiß nicht, was heutzutage im Multiplayermodus abgeht. Zu meiner Zeit wolltest du gar nicht, dass Gras, Rauch, Blendeffekte, was weiß ich, deine Sicht behindert haben. Da ging es in erster Linie darum, den Gegner zuerst zu entdecken und dich schneller als er zu bewegen. Und zu schießen natürlich. 

Du hast dir zur Umgebungsverdeckung ja das Video angesehen. Ist dir aufgefallen, dass sich die Spielfigur nicht bewegt hat? Denkst du, die verschiedenen Modi eindeutig erkennen zu können, wenn du dich im Laufschritt mit 60fps durch die Welt bewegst?

Wenn du willst, kannst du freilich auch eine GTX780 kaufen. Die Leistung stimmt ja und die Treiberinstallation ist in über 90% der Fälle eine superbequeme Sache. Aber sie ist nicht zwingend notwendig, um einen echt guten PC zu bauen, der dich nichts vermissen lassen wird. 

Wenn du 350 bis 380€ ausgeben willst, dann eben höchstens für die 290. Über 400 oder gar an die 500 würde ich nicht gehen, wenn du die Leistung nicht schon jetzt benötigst. Bei Grafikkarten dieser Preisklasse hat es wenig Sinn, Leistung "auf Vorrat" zu kaufen, wenn sie gar nicht genützt wird.

Anstatt alle 5 Jahre eine 500€ Karte zu kaufen, ist es, mMn, einfach gescheiter, lieber alle 2.5 Jahre eine 250€ Karte zu kaufen. Denn bei der zweiten Karte wirst du ja zB auchvon technischen Neuerungen profitieren.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (1. April 2014)

Syr dass ich mich jetzt erst melde^^

Ich wäre jetzt nämlich bereit eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, lieber alle 2,5 Jahre eine Karte zu kaufen, sowie du es geraten hast.

Welche würdest du mir da empfehlen? Wäre jetzt z. B. die MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5 oder

die hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort gut?

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten aufgrund des Preisunterschieds?


MfG


----------



## svd (1. April 2014)

Nimm auf jeden Fall die GTX7*7*0. Dabei handelt es sich um die stärkere Karte, als die GTX760 es ist. Daher der Preisunterschied.

Und nicht vergessen, falls du echt bei HWV bestellst, besuch die Seite über den PCGH Preisvergleich, damit du nochmal sparst. Ca. 17€ momentan, ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2014)

Die GTX 760 ist nur so stark wie eine 160-170€ teure AMD R9 270X. Die GTX 770 wiederum ist (genau wie die AMD R9 280X) ca 25-30% schneller.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (9. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PhysX können nur Nvidia-Karten, aber es gibt nur ganz wenige Games, in denen es PhysX-Effekte gibt (...)


 
Bei Goat Simulator macht PhysX bestimmt Spaß!


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (30. April 2014)

Also ich melde mich jetzt nochmal:

Wäre jetzt z. B. diese GTX 770 ausreichend? Hat das große Auswirkungen auf die zukünftigen Spiele, wenn die Grafikkarte nur 2GB anstatt 4GB hat?
Eigentlich kann ich ja davon ausgehen, dass die Grafikkarte ausreicht, da sie am meisten verkauft wird. 


MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort


----------



## svd (30. April 2014)

Ja, die ist super. 4GB VRAM höchstens für Auflösungen jenseits von FullHD oder SLI von Bedeutung.


----------



## lolxd999 (30. April 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Unterstützt die R9 290 auch Physx? Weil wenn es um Physx geht, höre ich viel von "Nvidia".



Du hörst bei PhysX viel von Nvidia, weils ne Nvidia Technik ist. AMD Karten (also auch die R9 290) unterstützen PhysX nicht.

Die Frage ist nur wie viele Spiele PhysX tatsächlich so unterstützen, dass man eine deutliche Aufwertung zu non-PhysX Karten hat (wobei dass nicht heißt dass das Spiel ohne PhysX hässlich ist - mit ist es halt noch etwas schöner)

Mir würde da aktuell nur die Batman-Spiele, AC4 und Metro Last Light einfallen.


Edit: Memo an mich selbst: Nächstes mal den Knopf für Seite 2 nicht übersehn, wo die Frage schon beantwortet wurde


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2014)

2GB reichen - mehr macht wie svd auch sagt nur Sinn, wenn du nicht nur normales FullHD nutzen willst, sondern noch höhere Auflösungen, Downsamplig, ganz extreme MODs oder so.

Und wegen der Zukunft: mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit würden DIE Grafikeinstellungen von zukünftigen Games, die mit mehr als 2GB erst gut laufen, gleichzeitig auch einen stärkeren Grafikchip verlangen. D.h. egal ob 2 oder 4GB: die Power einer GTX 770 wurde bei DEN Grafikeinstellungen, die das verlangen, so oder so nicht mehr reichen


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (1. Mai 2014)

ich habe noch diese grafikkarte gefunden: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

auch GTX 770 die sieht halt anders aus. Kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied ist? Bzw. welche von den beiden besser ist.


----------



## svd (1. Mai 2014)

Im Kern sind sie gleich, das gilt auch für die Performance, unterscheiden sich, offensichtlich, hautpsächlich durch den Kühler.

Der "TwinFrozr" (260mm) ist kürzer als der "WindForce" (292mm). (Früher ist der TwinFrozr dafür höher gewesen, das trifft aber mittlerweile nicht mehr zu. Da hab ich mich letztes Mal verschaut.)

MSI und Gigabyte haben aber zwei unterschiedliche Philosphien, wenn es um die Lüfterkurve ab Werk geht.
"TwinFrozr" Karten sind auf Laufruhe getrimmt, nehmen dafür auch höhere (absolut ungefährliche) Temperaturen in Kauf. 
Besonders im Desktopbetrieb wirst du sie nicht hören. Unter Last drehen sie schon mehr auf, das kann schon deutlich hörbar sein. Generell ist das Rauschen aber nicht unangenehm und hauptsächlich absolute Silentfreaks könnten sich daran stören.

"WindForce" Karten gehören idR zu den Kühlsten. Gigabyte lässt die Lüfter dafür schneller drehen, was daher hörbarer ist und nicht notwendig wäre. Hier empfiehlt sich, besonders für den Desktopbetrieb, eine manuelle Anpassung der Lüfterkurve mit Tools wie dem "MSI Afterburner". Der starke Kühler hilft allerdings beim übertakten, falls du das machen möchtest.

Welche du kaufst, ist im Prinzip egal, solange sie ins Gehäuse passt. Empfohlen für beide ist eigentlich nur ein ordentlicher Luftstrom, der sie mit ausreichend Frischluft versorgt.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (3. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank.

Ich möchte meinen Arbeitsspeicher von 4 GB  auf 8 GB rüsten. Welche Arbeitsspeicher passen denn in das Mainboard rein? Bzw. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen, da es ja bei jedem einen anderen Takt hat und ich weiß nicht ob das eine große Rolle bei Games spielt.

Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4

MfG


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Ich melde mich nochmal: Die Grafikkarte ist heute gekommen (GTX 770) und habe sie problemlos eingebaut sowie Battlefield 4 gekauft. Habe gedacht, ich könnte nun endlich gut zocken, aber vergeblos. Zum Einen ist der Ladevorgang von BF 4 ziemlich lange (soll normal für das Spiel sein) und zum Anderen laden sich die Bodentexturen sehr langsam und es enstehen Standbilder. Ich habe das nicht nur auf BF 4 getestet - sondern auch auf GTA IV und da war das selbe Problem.

Ich spiele Battlefield 4 auf "hoch" und habe es auch schon auf "niedrig" gestellt und bei beidem besteht das selbe Problem -.-

Ich vermute, dass es an meiner Festplatte liegt, weil ich bei Steam oft angezeigt bekomme, dass die Festplatte ausgelastet ist. Ebenfalls ziehe ich auch meinen Arbeitsspeicher in Betracht, da der Arbeitsspeicher auf 97% ist, wenn ich Battlefield 4 spiele. 

Oder kennt jemand ne andere Lösung? 

Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für Lösungsvorschläge.


MfG


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich melde mich nochmal: Die Grafikkarte ist heute gekommen (GTX 770) und habe sie problemlos eingebaut sowie Battlefield 4 gekauft. Habe gedacht, ich könnte nun endlich gut zocken, aber vergeblos. Zum Einen ist der Ladevorgang von BF 4 ziemlich lange (soll normal für das Spiel sein) und zum Anderen laden sich die Bodentexturen sehr langsam und es enstehen Standbilder. Ich habe das nicht nur auf BF 4 getestet - sondern auch auf GTA IV und da war das selbe Problem.
> 
> ...



Was hast Du denn jetzt nochmal für Komponenten - nur zum besseren Überblick? VIELLEICHT hat es speziell bei BF4 halt mit dem RAM zu tun, denn "mehr als 4GB" sollte man heute schon haben.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (6. Mai 2014)

*Meine Komponenten:*



*GPU: * GeForce GTX 770

*CPU:* Intel Xeon CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4,00 GB RAM 

* Betriebssystem:*  Windows 7 Ultimate


MfG


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2014)

Also, vlt brauchst Du echt nur mehr RAM. Die PLatte kann aber nur schuld sein, wenn sie echt SEHR alt wäre.

Treiber fürs Board und Grafikkarte sind alle aktuell? Und windows hattest Du mit dem neuen Board auch neu installliert?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (6. Mai 2014)

Hab ich alles gemacht. Hab mich heute Arbeitsspeicher gekauft. Jetzt scheint es flüsig zu laufen.

Eines wär da noch was:  Kann das sein, wenn ich meine Festplatte falsch angeschlossen habe, dass der PC langsam läuft? Sprich, muss ich irgendwas beachten z.B. dass die Stecker in die richtigen slots eingesteckt werden müssen ?

Weil es kommt ab und zu vor dass sich beim PC-Einschalten ich im UEFI-Menü lange - ohne dass ich eine Taste gedrückt habe. Ich muss den Computer jedes Mal neu starten und hoffen dass sich der Rechner ordnungsgemäß hochfährt. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2014)

Also, im Handbuch von Board steht drin, welcher Sata-Anschluss der "erste" ist, halt der mit ner 0 oder 1. Da sollte die Platte am besten dran sein. Wenn der PC mal stockt beim Start, kann das auch mit ner eingelegten CD oder nem USB-Stick zu tun haben. Wenn die Platte schon alt ist, wäre aber auch denkbar, dass die vlt. langsam den Geist aufgibt ^^  

Aber dass Du von allein ins UEFI kommst, ist nicht normal - hast Du im UEFI mal die Standardeinstellungen neu geladen und dann gespeichert?


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2014)

Und landest du auch mit abgesteckter Tastatur im UEFI?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (10. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe mal das Kabel umgesteckt. Jetzt scheint es zu laufen.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Unterstützung


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich muss mich noch mal melden. Mein Gehäuse bzw. die Hardware wird ungewöhnlich warm, wenn ich etwas spiele.

Ich habe mit der Software "HWMonitor" die Temperatur messen lassen. Nun weiß welche Hardware die Temperatur normal ist.

Im Anhang habe ich die txt Datei von HWMonitor gepostet.


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2014)

Wie warm ist "ungewöhnlich warm"?

Prozessoren bewegen sich auf dem Desktop so im 30er Bereich herum, unter Volllast bis in die 70er.
Grafikkarten ruhen auch bei 30°C herum, werden beim Spielen schon mal bis über 90°C heiß.

(Diese Werte gelten vorwiegend für Standardkühler. Luftgekühlte Eigenlösungen diverser Hersteller können diese Lasttemperaturen schon mal um die 20°C unterbieten.)

Für den User mögen solch hohe Zahlen ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlassen. Persönlich wäre mir CPU < 60°C, GPU < 80°C auch lieber,
um beruhigt zu sein. Die Hardware selber hält das aber aus.

"Ungewöhnlich warm" wären bei mir zB CPU: Desktop > 50°C, Volllast > 80°C, GPU: Last > 100°C


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Also, der Text ist verdammt lang - rel am Anfang steht 

Temperature 0    38°C (100°F) [0x26] (SYSTIN)
    Temperature 1    43°C (108°F) [0x55] (CPUTIN)
    Temperature 2    34°C (93°F) [0x44] (AUXTIN)
    Temperature 3    48°C (118°F) [0x30] (TMPIN3)

Meinst Du das? Das ist kühl, überhaupt kein Problem. Die CPU wäre zwar mit einem guten Kühler (du hast ja den Boxed-Kühler, oder? ) ohne Last vermutlich sogar unter 30 Grad, aber sie darf selbst mit einem guten Kühler locker 70 Grad warm werden bei Last, vor allem die Haswells werden etwas wärmer als die vorige Generation, d.h. 70 Grad wären völlig normal. Grafikkarten werden auch locker 80 Grad warm. Drüber ist es auch noch nicht gefährlich, aber da müsste man dann mal was überlegen, da es normlerweise ohne viel Aufwan diese Werte nicht übersteigt. 

ich selber hab nen sehr guten Kühler, da wird ein Xeon nur 55 Grad warm auch bei voller Last. Andere haben selbst mit nem guten Kühler an die 70 Grad. Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/328159-xeon-e3-1230-v3-zu-heiss.html

Und die Messwerte fürs zB Gehäuse sind ohnehin nicht ganz so verlässlich, denn wenn der Sensor evlt. im Winschatten steht, isses da schonmal schnell 10 Grad wärmer als da, wo die wichtigen Bauteile sitzen.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (14. Mai 2014)

Also unter Leistung ist mein CPU 76 °C warm. Minimum (Desktop): 27-28 °C

Grafikkarte: Leistung: 78 °C       Minimum(Desktop): 27 °C

Mainboard:  Leistung: 42-74  °C      Minimum: 28 - 32 °C


Ist das jetzt normal?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Also, bei vielen Usern wäre solche Hardware schon ein Stück kühler, aber es zumindest nicht "kritisch".

Hast Du für die CPU nen separaten Kühler oder den mitgelieferten Box-Kühler? Beim Box wäre es nicht seltsam, wenn es so warm wird, aber es sollte vlt mit nem zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter auch kühler gehen. Wie viele Gehäuselüfter hast Du?

Grafikkarte und Board sind normal, wobei ne Grafikkarte mit nem guten Kühler auch nicht so warm werden würde. Welches Modell hast Du denn da genau?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe einen seperaten CPU-Kühler gekauft und zwar den *ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13*.

*Prozessor:* Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
*Grafikkarte:* GTX 770 (Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16)
*Mainboard:* ASRock H87M Pro4


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2014)

Die Grafikkarte scheint mir normal zu sein. Da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.

Die CPU unter Last erscheint mir zu hoch. Nicht besorgniserregend hoch, aber +70°C würdest du mit einem Intel Standardkühler erwarten.
Nicht mit dem Freezer 13. Sitzt der auch ordentlich auf seinem Platz? Gerade bei den Push-Pins kann man sich leicht täuschen.

Die Mainboardtemperaturen werden nicht immer korrekt ausgelesen. 
Bei deinem Board findest du die Northbridge unter dem schwarzen kleinen Kühlkörper mit dem ASRock Schriftzug. (Von deren Chiptemperatur ist bei der Mainboardtemperatur meist die Rede.)
Wie du siehst, liegt der genau unterhalb der Grafikkarte. Weil er somit in der warmen Abluft der GTX operiert, verliert der Northbridgekühler an Wirkungsgrad. Unterhalb der 80°C sollte das aber unbedenklich sein, normal hält der noch mehr aus.

Aber überprüfe nochmal den Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Vorne unten soll kühle Frischluft rein, hinten oben wieder rausgeblasen werden.
Eine ordentliches Kabelverlegung kann helfen, den Luftstrom weniger zu behindern.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2014)

Hier zB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 12) - HT4U.net  sieht man, dass 77 Grad bei der Graka normal sind, das ist aber halt mit dem Standardkühler - keine Ahnung, ob es mit der Twin Frozr eigentlich auch kühler sein müsste.

Und mit dem Freezer 13 scheint es mir beim Xeon nen Tick zu hoch zu sein. Nicht zu hoch für den Xeon, aber mit DEM Kühler müsste es an sich weniger sein.


Daher eben die Frage: wie viele Gehäuselüfter, und wo sitzen die?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt einfach mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuse sowie den "Innenraum" gemacht.

Hoffe das die Kabelverlegung passt und deine Frage zu dem Gehäuselüfter beantwortet. Weil alles an Lüfter was ich habe sind, vom Netzteil, CPU und Grafikkarte. Also sprich 3 - Sofern ich die Frage richtig verstanden habe.

Kann das auf Dauer für den Prozessor schädlich sein?

Würde es was bringen, wenn ich mehr Löcher in das Gehäuse reinbohre? (selbstverständlich die Haube vorher wegmachen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

Hier lese ich, dass der Jenige das gleiche Problem hat wie ich: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 Temperatur bis 75 Grad - Seite 2

Würde es was bringen, wenn ich an den "Voltages" was runterschraube bzw. hochschraube?
Was muss ich beachten?

So sind die Spannungen im UEFI-Setup eingestellt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Bild von der Software, die die Werte angibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich habe die Lüftergeschwiindigkeit auf Maximum gesetzt, jedoch hat das nichts gebracht. Und komme unter Leistung von 74 - 78 °C


----------



## EngelEngelchen (15. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und mit dem Freezer 13 scheint es mir beim Xeon nen Tick zu hoch zu sein. Nicht zu hoch für den Xeon, aber mit DEM Kühler müsste es an sich weniger sein.


 
Kein Scherz, aber bei meinem Xeon 1230V3 war es sogar mit dem Intel Boxed Kühler kälter. Bei maximaler Auslastung in Benchmarks unter 70 Grad. Musste für ein paar Tage den Boxed Kühler drauf lassen, da der bestellte Kühler nicht auf den Sockel gepasst hat. Sogar während einer LAN wurde der Xeon bei mir nicht wärmer. Da hier ein Custom Kühler drin steckt, scheint einiges falsch zu laufen


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

Tja und die Frage ist jetzt: Was läuft da genau falsch?

Hab ich was beim Einbau nicht beachtet oder muss ich was an der Spannung ändern, mehr Wärmeleitpaste?

Frag mich woran das liegt.


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Mai 2014)

ich würde probieren die WLP nochmal neu auf zu tragen etwas mehr als vorher aber aufpassen nicht das es zu viel wird, ansonsten würde ich neue WLP kaufen oder flüssigmetall liquid... Die paste die meist dazu ist beim cpu ist der letzte mist finde ich da kann man ja gleich nen kaugummi drunter kleben


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

Kann das irgendeine Wärmeleitpaste sein oder muss das was spezielles sein, das für CPU´s geeignet ist?


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Mai 2014)

Artic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste die soll sehr gut sein


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2014)

Vergiss das mit der Paste erstmal - du hast ja schließlich welche draufgemacht, oder? Wenn Du da nicht wirklich VIEL zu viel genommen hast oder VIEL zu wenig, dann ist die Paste okay. Aber du hast ja KEINEN Gehäuselüfter, das geht echt mal GAR nicht. Die warme Luft muss ja wenigstens irgendwie raus aus dem Gehäuse. Bestell Dir 1-2 Gehäuselüfter, einer kommt hinten mitte/oben (je nach dem, wo da Platz ist) hin und bläst Luft raus, der eventuelle zweite kommt unten vorne rein und saugt frische Luft rein. 

DIe Frage wäre nur, was für ein Gehäuse du genau hast. Bei den allermeisten halbwegs tauglichen Gehäusen passen vorne und hinten jeweils 120mm-Lüfter rein. Schau da mal genau nach, ob dort so Bohrlöcher von der Inneneite aus zu sehen sind, die zusammen ein Quadrat von ETWA 10cm Kantenlänge bilden - wenn ja, dann passen das 120mm-Lüfter hin. Ansonsten ggf nur kleinere, dann wären die Löcher nur ein Quadrat mit ca 8cm Kantenlänge, manche bieten Platz für 120mm ODER auch wahlweise 140mm, dann hast Du 8 Bohrlöcher: einmal 4 mit dem 10cm-Quadrat und dann noch eines mit ca 13cm-Quadrat.

Bei den 120mm-Lüftern würd ich für "hinten" einen mit 800-1000 U/Min nehmen, vorne reichen 600-800U/Min. Und nicht ZU billig, ein spottbilliger mit 600 ist gern mal lauter als ein guter mit 1000 U/Min. So ca 7-12€ sollte man ausgeben pro Stück 


Auf den reinsaugenden Lüfter vorne könnte man zu Not auch verzichten, da die Luft durch den Unterdruck auch sowieso durch Spalten und Löcher im Gehäuse eingeaugt wird. Aber Du musst auf jeden Fall noch einen haben, der wirklich aktiv die Luft ca. auf Höhe der CPU nach hinten rausbläst, erst dann entsteht auch dann genug Unterdruck


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vergiss das mit der Paste erstmal - du hast ja schließlich welche draufgemacht, oder? Wenn Du da nicht wirklich VIEL zu viel genommen hast oder VIEL zu wenig, dann ist die Paste okay. Aber du hast ja KEINEN Gehäuselüfter, das geht echt mal GAR nicht. Die warme Luft muss ja wenigstens irgendwie raus aus dem Gehäuse. Bestell Dir 1-2 Gehäuselüfter, einer kommt hinten mitte/oben (je nach dem, wo da Platz ist) hin und bläst Luft raus, der eventuelle zweite kommt unten vorne rein und saugt frische Luft rein.
> 
> DIe Frage wäre nur, was für ein Gehäuse du genau hast. Bei den allermeisten halbwegs tauglichen Gehäusen passen vorne und hinten jeweils 120mm-Lüfter rein. Schau da mal genau nach, ob dort so Bohrlöcher von der Inneneite aus zu sehen sind, die zusammen ein Quadrat von ETWA 10cm Kantenlänge bilden - wenn ja, dann passen das 120mm-Lüfter hin. Ansonsten ggf nur kleinere, dann wären die Löcher nur ein Quadrat mit ca 8cm Kantenlänge, manche bieten Platz für 120mm ODER auch wahlweise 140mm, dann hast Du 8 Bohrlöcher: einmal 4 mit dem 10cm-Quadrat und dann noch eines mit ca 13cm-Quadrat.
> 
> ...



Ups ja da hast du recht das habe ich wohl überlesen das er keine Lüfter drin hat. Ohne Lüfter staut sich die wärme doch deutlich im Gehäuse an. Die NZXT (selbst verbaut) und be quiet kann ich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

In Ordnung. Ich werde mir so schnell wie möglich zwei bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild wird das kritsch mit dem Platz, da der CPU-Kühler schon fast rausguckt. Hoffe dass der noch gerade so reinpasst.

Muss ich beim Kauf noch etwas beachten außer  der Geschwidigkeit und des Qualitäts sowie Größe? Gibt es jetzt verschiedene Kühler, die jeweils dafür geeignet sind frische Luft einzusaugen bzw. nur die Wärme rauszublasen?
Ich habe sowas noch nie etwas in meinem Rechner gehabt. Ist ja auch mein erster Gaming-PC^, deshalb die Frage^^


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2014)

Ich würde im Seitenteil KEINEN einbauen, das bringt nur in speziellen Fällen was. Nur hinten im Gehäuse und halt evlt. noch VORNE unten. 


Der hinten wird problemlos passen. Wo würdest Du den bestellen wollen? Die Lüfter werden nicht unterschieden zwischen "rainsaugen" oder "rausblasen", sondern das ergibt sich von alleine dadurch, wie herum du die einbaust. Da ist idR ein Pfeil am Lüfterrahhmen, der Dir zeigt, wohin die Luft geblasen wird. Den hinten baust Du halt so ein, dass die Luft nach hinten, also rausgeblasen wird, und den vorderen so, dass die Luft ins Innere, also reingeblasen wird.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (15. Mai 2014)

Leider sind bei mir vorne keine Bohrlöcher. Also reicht es wenn ich mir nur einen kaufe. Hoffe dass das was bringen wird.


----------



## Shorty484 (15. Mai 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Leider sind bei mir vorne keine Bohrlöcher. Also reicht es wenn ich mir nur einen kaufe. Hoffe dass das was bringen wird.



Eigentlich sollte jedes halbwegs aktuelle Gehäuse vorne Bohrlöcher für einen Lüfter haben. Bist Du sicher das da keine sind? Auch nicht wenn Du die Frontblende abnimmst?


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Mai 2014)

Ein 120 mm Lüfter hinten passt Definitiv ! Seitlich passt ja kein weiterer Lüfter da der CPU Kühler schon den platz in Anspruch nimmt (diese kleinen kerben sind Körnungen die bei bedarf auf gebohrt werden können damit man schrauben für einen Lüfter durch bekommt). wen ich das richtig auf dem Bild gesehen habe. Wär cool wen du nochmal 1 oder 2 Fotos rein stellst von der Vorderseite um zu erkennen ob dort auch ein 120 mm Lüfter rein zu bekommen ist bzw prüfe das mal.


----------



## Miro1989 (15. Mai 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte jedes halbwegs aktuelle Gehäuse vorne Bohrlöcher für einen Lüfter haben. Bist Du sicher das da keine sind? Auch nicht wenn Du die Frontblende abnimmst?


 
Ich glaube er meinte an der Seite dass dort keine Bohrlöcher sind von dem Bild abgeleitet würde ich sagen das man nur einen Front Lüfter montieren kann wen man wie du gesagt hast die Frontblende entfernt. Mit etwas höherer Gewalt geht es kenne das von meinem Gehäuse ^^


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das Gehäuse aus der Vorderseite entfernt. Und siehe da: Es sind Bohrlöcher vorhanden^^

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass das Gehäuse im Weg steht, damit die Luft überhaupt angesaugt werden kann. 
Ganz unten ist zwar ein Spalt (auf dem Bild rot markiert) aber dann verdeckt der Boden den Spalt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise ist die Gehäusefront selbst auch luftdurchlässig - oder bist Du sicher, dass es quasi hermetisch dicht ist?


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (16. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mir wird da schon was einfallen^^

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob der Netzanschluss passt. Es gibt welche mit 3-poligen und 4-poligen Anschlüsse. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das mein Netzteil mitmacht. 

Ich habe den Thermaltake 530W und würde mir dann diesen Lüfter bestellen: be quiet SilentWings2 120mm

bzw. diesen http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=51148&agid=1989&apop=1


----------



## svd (16. Mai 2014)

Zum "Silent Wings 2" würde ich auch greifen.

Am Gehäuse herumdoktern musst du allerdings nicht. Front abnehmen, Lüfter befestigen, Blende wieder aufsetzen.
Im Betrieb zieht der Wings sowieso selber die Luft aus allen Öffnungen in seiner Nähe. Da keine Staubfilter vorhanden sind,
würd ich halt ab und zu gucken, ob Staubmäuse im Gehäuse sind. Und ggf. die Rotorblätter mit der Bürste absaugen (oder den Staub zuerst mit einem PInsel lockern)..
Aber dabei festhalten, damit die Lager keinen Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2014)

BuLL3tT1me schrieb:


> Ich denke mir wird da schon was einfallen^^
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob der Netzanschluss passt. Es gibt welche mit 3-poligen und 4-poligen Anschlüsse. Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das mein Netzteil mitmacht.
> 
> ...


 

Also, es gibt kleinere Stecker mit 3 Pol und 4 Pol für "am Mainboard anschließen", UND es gibt nen größeren 4 Pol-Stecker für "Direkt ans Netzteil" - an sich wäre es das einfachste, wenn du einen mit Stecker fürs Mainboard nimmst. 

Beide BeQuiet HABEN so einen Mainboardstecker - der eine (SilentWings2) hat auch Zubehör, um den Lüfter - wenn man will - direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen, und dabei kannst Du dann sogar wählen, ob der mit 5, 7 oder 12V angesteuert werden soll. Je weniger Volt, desto langsamer dreht der. Der andere hat 4pol-PWM, das ist auch fürs Mainboard. Falls das Board nur 3Pol-Anschlüsse frei hat, kann man den trotzdem anschließen, da bleibt einfach ein Pol frei. Der vierte Pol wäre halt für PWM da - dabei wird der Lüfter nicht mit stetigem Strom versorgt, sondern mit Stromschüben, was einen leiseren Betrieb erzeugen soll.

Bei Deinem Board sind es mindestens 3 Anschlüsse für Fans (Lüfter): 2x direkt über dem ersten kleinen PCIe-Slot, links unterhalb der CPU. Und 1x rechts unten unter den SATA-Anschlüssen  http://mods.hardwareluxx.de/emissary42/cebit2k13/ASrock-H87-Pro4_J7L2527.jpg



Aber 1500 U/Min find ich was arg viel, selbst wenn das der einzige Lüfter und dann "hinten" sein soll - ich hatte mal einen SilentWing Version 1 mit 1500 U/Min, den hab ich im Betrieb ganz fies sirren hören. Den hab ich dann undervolted - im Nachhinein hätte ich mit also auch gleich nen langsameren holen können


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (3. Juni 2014)

also die ich hab mit den silent wings 2 lüfter bestellt und sie sind heute angekommen.

Jedoch passen die nicht rein. Der Lüfter ist zu groß und somit kann ich sie nicht fest schrauben.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Hattest Du denn die Abstände der Bohrlöcher gemessen, die ich weiter oben angegeben hatte? Wie weit sind die denn bei Deinem Gehäuse auseinander? Passen denn nur die Löcher nicht, oder würden die auch nicht passen, wenn an den passenden Stellen Löcher wären? Wenn nur die Löcher fehlen, würd ich die Lüfter einfach mit doppelseitigem Klebeband an die Gehäuseinnenseite dranmachen, in die Ecken des Lüfterrahmmens halt so 0,5x2cm große Streifen. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn die Luftdurchlass-Löcher im Gehäuse nicht den kompletten Durchmesser des 120mm-Lüfters abdecken.

Auf dem einen Bild http://abload.de/image.php?img=gehselfter4ukr5.jpg  sind ja quasi 2 Löcher für zwei verschiedene Lüftergrößen vorhanden, im Bereich links des markierten Bereiches. Wenn selbst das Loch für die größere Rahmenbreite nur für 82mm-Rahmenbreite passt, wäre das schon sehr sehr seltsam ^^


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (3. Juni 2014)

Ich denke ich muss ein passendes Gehäuse kaufen.

Habe jetzt den einen Lüfter hinten befesstigt, jedoch kommt meine CPU auf 70 Grad.  Aber das auch nur mit zwei Schrauben. 

Der Lüfter hat eine Größe von 120 X 120 x 25mm.
Ich hab mich bei Hardwareversanfd umgeschaut, aber kein Gehäuse das ein Lüfter in der Größe passt.

Beispielsweise würde ich mir den holen Cooler Master Silencio 352 Matt, ohne Netzteil

Bzw. welchen würdet ihr mir sonst empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Was hast Du jetzt nochmal für ne Grafikkarte und Board inzwischen? 

Das Gehäuse Silencio 352 ist halt sehr klein, für mATX gedacht. Und wirklich leiser oder besser gekühlt als ein anderes Midi-Gehäuse, wo auch ATX passt, wird das auch nicht sein. Das hier zB BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil  hat sich bewährt, wäre ein gutes Gehäuse.

Und natürlich passen da auch Lüfetr mit 120mm rein - ist mir jetzt schleierhaft, warum du da keine gefunden haben willst ^^  120mm ist DER Standard bei Gehäusen, es ist eher selten, wenn eines hinten oder vorne mal nur für kleinere passt. Beim Shinobi zB passt je einer hinten, oben und unten sowie vorne sogar zwei Lüfter mit jeweils 120mm rein.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (4. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ja H87M als Mainboard deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein kleines Gehäuse brauch. Oder?

Gern würd ich auch den bestellen, welchen du vorgeschlagen hast, sofern ich keine Probleme mit meinem Mainboard bzw. mit dem Steckplatz der Grafikkarte hab.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Du kannst nur ein ATX-Board nicht in ein µATX-Gehäuse einbauen, aber wenn das Board kleiner ist als das Gehäuse, dann ist das kein Problem. µATX-Board in ATX-Gehäuse geht also immer. Die Bohrlöcher für die Boards stimmen zum großen Teil überein, und für die abweichend platzierten Löcher haben die ATX-Gehäuse auch immer die passenden Bohrlöcher


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (4. Juni 2014)

Also das bedeutet, es ist kein Problem den H87M in diesem Gehäuse einzubauen BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Und selbst mit dem Grafikkartensteckplatz werde ich kein Problem haben? Ich habe die GTX 770 Twin Frozr. Nicht dass dann das Board doch zu klein ist und die Anschlüsse (HDMI) vom Gehäuse nicht rausschauen können.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Das paast immer. µATX, ITX, ATX, E-ATX usw. sind alle identisch, was die Position der Anschlüsse der Boards angeht, also sowohl die mit USB, LAN usw., als auch die Positionen für Steckkarten. µATX-Boards zB dürfen einfach nur bei den maximal zulässigen Maßen  "weniger hoch" und "weniger lang" sein als ATX, und weil ATX wiederum größer sein darf, passt das nicht in ein mATX-Gehäuse. Aber umgekehrt geht immer. Ein ATX-Board im Vergleich zu einem µATX darf einfach nur "unten" länger sein sowie "weiter nach rechts reichen"  (bezogen auf einen Blick von der Seite in den PC).  D.h. Was die linke Seite der Boards angeht, ist nach dem Einbau alles immer genau gleich weit weg von der Gehäuserückseite und hat auch immer die gleichen Abstände vertikal gesehen - wenn Du von einem Board nur den Bereich links oben sagen wie mal 20x20cm siehst, kannst Du nicht erkennen, ob es ATX oder µATX ist. Auch die Bohrlöcher sind da eben in dem Bereich identisch


Und für Grafikkarten usw. passt das auch immer, auch da gibt es Normen zB für die Höhe von Bauteilen auf den Boards, oder auch beim Platz um die CPU herum - da kann es nur bei den kleinen mini-ITX-Baords mal Probleme geben, wenn man eine Grafikkarte verwendet UND relativ große CPU-Kühler


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2014)

die Größe vom MB hat überhaupt *garnichts *mit dem Chipsatz zu tun
Siehe hier:
Caseking.de 

also kleiner gehts nicht, hat aber den aktuellen Top-Chipsatz montiert


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (11. Juni 2014)

Ist es normal, dass die GTX 770 bei Metro: Last Light auf 80 Grad kommt? Und bei Watch Dogs genau so.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2014)

Kommt drauf an, welche GTX 770 es genau ist. Mit nem Referenzkühler und halbwegs normaler Gehäuselüftung sollte es weniger sein, aber "gefährlich" ist es wiederum auch nicht.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (12. Juni 2014)

Es handelt sich um die *GTX 770 twin frozr*


Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von den Gehäuselüfter gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2014)

Ach, da ist sie wieder, die unbegründete Angst vor "hohen" Temperaturen... 

Ist alles im grünen Bereich. Das entspricht, was von MSI zu erwarten ist. Deren Twin Frozr Karten dürfen bis in die 80er raufgehen, sind dafür recht leise unter Last.
Falls du es werkseitig etwas kühler möchtest, musst du zu einer Gigabyte WindForce Karte greifen. Gigabyte drückt die Temperaturen idR unter die 80°C, nimmt
dafür höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen, ie. Lautstärke, in Kauf. Nichts, was du bei Unzufriedenheit nicht mit dem MSI Afterburner selbst regeln kannst.

Hmm, mit kommt vor, als wären alle (oder zwei von drei)  Lüfter falsch herum montiert, mag mich aber irren.


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (12. Juni 2014)

Dann freut mich das 

Ein Problem hab ich leider noch: Warum laggen viele Spiele, wenn ich *SSAA* an mache? 
Beispielsweise ist das bei Metro: Last Light, TombRaider sowie WatchDogs so. 

Hier sind nochmal meine Computerdaten:

GeForce GTX 770
Intel Xeon CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz
8 GB RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate


Und ja ich hab den neusten Treiber von Nvidia installiert.
Vielleicht sind die Spiele ja nicht optimiert.


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2014)

Mit SSAA hast du einen optisch hervorragenden, aber überaus hardwarehungrigen Modus gewählt. Eine einzelne GTX 770 ist schlicht nicht in der Lage, diesen in der höchstmöglichen Qualitätsstufe ausreichend flüssig darzustellen. 

Bei "Tomb Raider" könnte 2x SSAA hinhauen, mit aktiviertem TressFX geht's aber vermutlich nicht mehr. Das kostet mit nvidia Karten mehr Leistung, als mit einer Radeon.
"Last Light" ist ein Titel, der auch ohne SSAA schon viel abverlangt. Da ist zu erwarten, dass es mit aktiviertem SSAA schlechter läuft.
"Watch Dogs" ist auch so ein Spezialfall. Die Performance lässt noch immer zu wünschen übrig, außerdem werden, bei bester Texturauflösung, 2GB VRAM knapp. Zu wenig Grafikspeicher
kann Watch Dogs gar nicht haben.

Du benützt SSAA also eigentlich bei "Ausnahmespielen", die nicht repreäsentativ sind.  Wenn's um Frameraten geht, fährst du mir FXAA besser, musst dafür aber mit leichter Unschärfe leben.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2014)

Vor allem frisst doppelt so hohes AA, egal ob SSAA oder FXAA usw., auch massiv viel mehr Leistung. Wenn Du zB von mittlere auf maximale Schatten stellst, verlierst du vlt 10% an FPS - aber bei AA isses oft so, dass Du von 2x auf 4x gleich 30-50% an FPS verlierst, das das komplette Bild doppelt so "oft" geglättet wird. Von 8x ganz zu schweigen. Ich würde mal experimentieren: sehr oft sehr oft siehr 4x oder sogar 8x selbst auf Standbildern nur bei genauem Hinsehen besser aus als nur 2x, braucht aber eben viel mehr Leistung. Da sollte man überlegen, ob nicht 2x völlig reichen, oder 4X FXAA nicht die cleverere Wahl ist als 2x SSAA


----------



## BuLL3tT1me (16. Juni 2014)

*Also ich verstehe jetzt folgendes nicht:*

Ich kann bei Battlefield 4 bis zu 30 FPS kommen (bei Explosionen). 
Fliegen dabei noch irgendwelche Mauer weg oder stürzen Häuser ein, so kann es sogar zu Standbildern führen. 
Bekomme sogar auch Mikrolaggs, bei denen das Bild für ne Sekunde stehen bleibt - einfach so.

Und das war seit ich die GTX 770 und 2x 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (8GB) eingebaut habe noch nie so. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, woran das liegen könnte. Hintergrundprogramme sind geschlossen. Und selbst wenn nicht, konnte ich vor paar Wochen ganz normal spielen. 


Ich muss schon sagen, dass mir das alles schon ein wenig auf die Nerven geht.  Ich kann noch damit leben, dass ich z. B. nun mal nicht  mit SSAA usw. spielen kann. Oder dass DayZ nun mal schlecht optimiert worden ist, weshalb ich nichts dafür kann - wobei ich es trotzdem nicht verstehen kann, weshalb es manche trotzdem flüssig spielen können.

 Aber ich weiß, dass ich die Anforderungen für Battlefield 4 erfülle, aber trotzdem solche Laggs bekomme?

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich das Betriebssystem neu installiere. 
Oder vielleicht liegt es an meiner Festplatte? http://www.chip.de/produkte/Seagate-Barracuda-7200.12-500GB-ST3500418AS_34656264.html

*Hier sind nochmal meine Computerdaten:*

Twin Frozr GeForce GTX 770
Intel Xeon CPU E3-1230 v3 @ 3.30GHz
8 GB RAM
Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2014)

Die Platte ist schnell genug. Aber schwer zu sagen, vlt. sind die Treiber nicht 100% korrekt für die "Ulitmate"-Version? Die wird von Privatersonen nämlich so gut wie nie verwendet. Schaden für eine Neuinstallation natürlich nicht. Wenn es dann immer noch diese Probleme gibt, obwohl man alle Updtes und direkt nur die neuesten Treiber intalliert hat sowie ansonsten keine anderen Programme, also nur Windows+Treiber + Origin/Spiele, könnte man wenigstens einen Windows-Fehler ausschließen


----------



## Frono (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo BuLL3tT1me,
konntest du die Probleme mitlerweile lösen?
Ich hatte seltsamerweise ein ähnliches Problem und kurioserweise hab ich dann einfach nur die Pro Version von Windows 7 installiert (nachdem der Vorschlag vom Händler http://noteboox.de kam) und alles war erledigt. Frag mich zwar teilweise warum die Ultimate Version da Probleme machen kann aber naja...
Immerhin muss ich so keine Komponenten mehr zurückschicken, was mit mehr Aufwand verbunden gewesen wäre.

Vlt hilft das ja nochmal wem.


----------

